
HaNS is a pure Haskell network stack: 802.3, IPv4, ..., UDP, and TCP.  - thesz
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/hans
======
dons
Here's the original announcement: [http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2011-May/09229...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2011-May/092291.html)

And the HaLVM, one of the platforms on which HaNS runs, <http://halvm.org/>

Galois uses it to build OS-less, pure Haskell network appliances, and to
quickly design new protocols, or modifications of existing ones.

------
tomstuart
In a similar (albeit higher-level) vein, see
<https://github.com/avsm/melange>, @avsm's type-safe network applications in
OCaml.

Edit: more details at <http://anil.recoil.org/papers/2007-eurosys-
melange.pdf>.

~~~
rwmj
And also <http://www.openmirage.org/>

------
aidenn0
What, no IPv6 or SCTP? I thought Haskell was supposed to be an impractical
academic language!

------
o1iver
I really don't understand how HN works. Why is this post on the first page? I
am currently using Haskell, and even for me this post is not very useful (I
would search for a some kind of network stack lib when I need it)...

~~~
exDM69
Because it's an interesting and unconventional project. I admit that a simple
Hackage link is not really interesting by itself, but together with a nice
blog post, this would have made a really interesting read.

I wonder does HaNS support my head and neck too.

~~~
o1iver
I agree about it being different if there was a blog post describing it...

